# هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&#157



## Michael (14 مارس 2006)

*هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل وانتا اختار الي بدك اياه*

اقدم لكم برنامج خطير بمعني الكلمه 


عمل البرنامج يقوم بسحب جميع الايملات الموجوده في سيرفر معين 


برنامج يبحث لك عن ايميلات ... ( ممتاز )


هذي واجهة البرنامج 





للتحميل::
http://www.iemailworld.com/harvester/peh.zip


اولا اذا كنت صاحب موقع تقدر تطلع اكثر من مليون ايميل و تدزلهم موقعك 


ثانيا اذا ما عندك ايميلات بالمسنجر فهذا يطلعلك ايميلات و انت بس ضيف 


================================ 
طريقة البحث عن ايميلات معينه / 


تروح حق قائمة search تلقاها بجانب file 
بعدين تضغط option بعدين في اول اختيار اللي اسمه add a perfix و تحط بجنبه صح بعدين اكتب بالمستطيل اللي جنبها اي اسم مثلا تكتب kuwait يطلعلك كل الايميلات اللي فيها كويت 



================================ 
طريقة الإرسال / 



تذهب الى option 
بعدين يطلعلك صندوق محاوره تلقى فوق اول شي في الصندوق 


اختار عالخيار 


email 


بعدين اكتب رسالتك وعنوان الرساله 


و قول موافق و ابدا بالبحث و هو كل ما يلقى ايميل بروحه يبعث له الرساله 


السير نمبر الخاص بالبرنامج موجود بالمرفق وحتي تستطيع تحميل المرفق لازم ترد في الموضوع


تحياتي للجميع


بالمناسبة الموضوع دة هينفعنا فى الجروب 


الموضوع منقول للفائده​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (23 مارس 2006)

فعلا برنامج جميل وشكله جامد جاري التجربه


----------



## pola (24 مارس 2006)

انا عايز اعرف حاجة
هى الحاجات دية مش حرام ولا اية
اصل انا بردوة بشوفها فى منتديات اخرى و مش بحب انزلها
اية رايكم


----------



## Michael (25 مارس 2006)

لا مش حرام طبعا

بس دة طبعا بيعتمد على نوعية استعمالها

يعنى انت ناوى تجمع الايميلات علشان تبعتلهم مواقع وصور وافلام جنسية طبعا حرام

ديعنى انت ناوى تجمع الايميلات علشان تبعتلهم مواقع وصور دينية وافلام مسيحية طبعا مش حرام

والفرق واضح


----------



## Bin_Rodi (27 مارس 2006)

ماهو ال DNS الذى طالب به البرنامج؟


----------



## Michael (4 أبريل 2006)

بناء على طلب العضو الحبيب

اعتقد اننا نسمع كثيرا عن ال DNS ولكن هل جميعنا يعلم حقيقة ما هو وما الفائدة منه وكيف يقوم بعمله

بداية يجب العلم ان انظمة الكمبيوتر لا تفهم لغة الكلام اى اننا عندما نكتب http://www.yahoo.com/ فان الظاهر امامنا ان الكمبيوتر يتعامل معها ويوصلك الى هذا الموقع المعروف لكل منا ولكن ما يحدث حقيقة ولا نشعر به هو عمل ما ساتكلم عنه DNS Server

DNS هى اختصار لمصطلح Domain Nam System ومعناها نظام اسماء النطاقات

وبالمفهوم البسيط فان هذا الخادم يكون مخزنا به اسماء النطاقات او المواقع وارقام ال IP الخاصة بتلك النطاقات

ومثال ذلك :

yahoo.com 60.122.105.85
microsoft.com 64.125.110.86


ويقال انه يوجد من هذا الخادم 13 خادم رئيسى فى العالم ويعتمد عليه مجموعة كبيرة من الخوادم الصغيرة او الفرعية

والعملية التى تحدث عندما تقوم بكتابة موقع مثلا فى المتصفح كالتالى :

عندما نقوم بكتابة اسم الموقع فى المتصفح يقوم النظام بارسال اسم هذا الموقع الى عنوان خادم ال DNS المسجل فى النظام لكى يساله عن عنوان ال IP لهذا الموقع فيرد عليه الخادم بعنوان ال IP اذا كان مسجلا لديه فيقوم النظام بالتوجه الى هذا العنوان لطلب الموقع ويبدا الموقع فى الظهور لديك على المتصفح وكل هذا يحدث فى ثوانى ولا نشعر به كمستخدمين ,, فتخيلوا معى لو انه لا يوجد هذا النظام وكان دخول المواقع بعناوين ال IP اظن انه سوف يكون مع كل واحد منا مذكرات لحفظ ارقام المواقع بها كما نفعل مع ارقام التليفونات وسيكون الموضوع عبارة عن معاناة كبيرة 

فنحمد الله انهم ابتدعوا هذا النظام والذى لولاه فى اعتقادى ما انتشرت الانترنت واستخداماتها بهذه الطريقة

وهذا شكل توضيحى لما شرحته والذى ارجو ان افيد به اخوانى


----------



## hima85222 (4 أبريل 2006)

بجد راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع مجهود جميل جدا أنا مش عارف اقولك أية

بجد ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## Bin_Rodi (4 أبريل 2006)

ألف شكر يابو مايكل تاعبينك معانا


----------



## Michael (6 أبريل 2006)

العفو انا معملتش حاجة

المهم انوا الموضوع يكون اتفهم

سلام ونعمة


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## aymna edward (20 نوفمبر 2006)

أين السيريال نمبر


----------



## mr.hima (21 نوفمبر 2006)

لازم يكون إتفهم لأنة شرح وافى جدا ....
شكرا ليك
ويا رب نستفيد منك ديماً.

سلام ونعمة


----------



## †جــــــــو† (24 نوفمبر 2006)

_بجد يا مايكل ربنا يعينك انت مالكش حل 

ربنا يعوض محبتك الكبيرة دى 

اخوك الصغير/ جـــــــو_


----------



## بيترالخواجة (5 ديسمبر 2006)

برنامج رائع يا استاذى وجارى التحميل


----------



## engsameh (7 ديسمبر 2006)

than you alo

good programme


----------



## الفريد فرج (8 ديسمبر 2006)

فين السريال


----------



## Emad-ch (2 فبراير 2007)

thunxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## soso99 (3 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كتير على البرنامج الرائع دا 
ربنا يبارك تعبك       :yahoo: :smil12: 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Gamela (5 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا*

رااااااااااائع وجارى التحميل


----------



## welafifa2007 (5 فبراير 2007)

giooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

ده كده يبقى سرقه وفى ناس ممكن تستخدمه فى حاجات مش كويسه


----------



## waelnada (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&#157;*

مشكور اخى على الموضوع


----------



## waelnada (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل &#16*

مشكور اخى


----------



## waelnada (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل وانتا اختار الي بدك اياه*

شكرا يا اخى انا رديت اكثر من مرة على الموضوع ولا ارى المرفق التى به االسيريال نمر


----------



## mr.h1975 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&#157;*

مفيش كرك يابن المسيح


----------



## elnegmelaswad (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل &#16*

برنامج رائع
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## makram (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل &#16*

بجد راااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع مجهود جميل جدا أنا مش عارف اقولك أية

بجد ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## ateef (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&*

مشششششششششششششكور


----------



## ROWIS (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&*

راااااائع قوي


----------



## مريم البتول (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&*

شكراً كثيراً على الافادة هذه​


----------



## شاعر مسيحى (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&*

مشكور على البرنامج 
من فترة طويلة نفسى فى برنامج للحصول على عناوين البريد الإلكترونى


----------



## شاعر مسيحى (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&*

بس فين السريال نمبر


----------



## StillAlivE (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و�*

شكرا لموضوعك الجميل دة وربنا يعودك نعمة ومحبة30:


----------



## bob1969 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&#157;*

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم. آمين.


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&*

ربا يباركك


----------



## only1_mezo (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&*

a;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;vh


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&*

*شكرااااااااا​*


----------



## weseee (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&*

فعلا برنامج جميل وشكله جامد جاري التجربه


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&*

برنامج جميل جدا يا مايكل​


----------



## ادريان البيرتو (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&*

شكرا على البرنامج الرائع 
فعلاً يسلمو هاليدين


----------



## duosrl (2 فبراير 2009)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل وانتا اختار الي بدك اياه*



michael قال:


> اقدم لكم برنامج خطير بمعني الكلمه
> 
> 
> عمل البرنامج يقوم بسحب جميع الايملات الموجوده في سيرفر معين
> ...



سلام  المسيح  معاكم 

الرب  يعوض  تعب  محبتك


----------



## هشام الامير (13 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و�*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حاج ماهر (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&*

الرب يحميك ويبارك لنا فى اللى زيك


----------



## صوت الرب (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هل تريد الحصول على جميع أميلات الهوتميل و&*

*رائع جدا ...*


----------

